# Leinenhugel



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Was at a Sam's Club this past weekend with my son and we were picking up some stuff for his wife's birthday party. Was walking past the beer when I saw a display of Leinenkugel sampler cases. Decided that it looked interesting and I had never tried one of their brews, so I bought a case. It contained six bottles each of Sunset Wheat, Honey Weiss, Berry Weiss, and Summer Shandy. I but a couple of bottles of each in the fridge and left them there until Sunday.

I'm not big on "flavored" beer so I tried the Sunset Wheat and Honey Weiss first. The Sunset Wheat and the Honey Weiss were two pretty good beers. The Sunset Wheat comes close to a Blue Moon while the Honey Weiss I found to be clean and crisp. 

Like I said, I'm not big on "flavored" beer so I tried the Berry Weiss and the Summer Sandy with a little trepidation. I was surprised. These were both pleasant and would be perfect if pulled out of a tub of ice on a warm spring or hot summer day. 

That being said, I have visited their website and discovered more of the beers that I would like to try. I'll have to talk to one of my local stores and see if they can order some.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

I think the Sunset Wheat tastes like Fruity Pebbles. That being said, I love it for a summer beer


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

honey weiss is my favorite


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I enjoy the Leinie's Red, Big Butt, Creamy Dark, and Honey Weiss.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm a fan of the Summer Wheat also. They taste better when they are from the tap.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> I enjoy the Leinie's Red, Big Butt, Creamy Dark, and Honey Weiss.


I read about the Big Butt and Creamy Dark on the website. I'd like to try them.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Joe, buy them all!! I visited a friend in Minnesota a few times and I fell in love with Leinies. They sure make some tasty beers.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I've tried the Sunset Wheat... and I gotta agree, for a flavored beer it was mighty refreshing.


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

Try the Sunset Wheat with a lemon in it, it completely changes the taste. I love it, both with and without the lemon. You should also try mixing the Honey and Berry Weiss's together, they even mention it on their site.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm confused, is Leinenhugel a knock off/store brand version of Leinenkugel?



DARN you Sam Walton! (I think that's his name) LEAVE US OUR GOOD BEER!





















:chk :chk  :chk :chk


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

I finally found this stuff in pa.

I love the Honey Weiss. I have a 6 pack sitting in my beer fridge.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Hmmm. Something new for me to try, I am going to have to go looking for some. My local beer store says he has 1000 beers on hand.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Beagle Boy said:


> I'm confused, is Leinenhugel a knock off/store brand version of Leinenkugel?
> 
> DARN you Sam Walton! (I think that's his name) LEAVE US OUR GOOD BEER!
> chk :chk  :chk :chk


:bn
So I can't spell after drinking a six pack:chk


----------

